# Aiden keeps learning! (video)



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I started playing around with new and exciting things to teach Aiden! I started to get the feeling that we were both a little bored with the same old obedience exercises..This is a video while fiddling around at the mall today.

http://youtu.be/I9S50sl958M

Next we are going to work on closing doors in the house. I also need to come up with a hand signal to polish up his inhaler retrieve, given that it may be difficult to give commands during an asthma attack. 

Super proud of my boy. :wub:


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

How fun! I love teaching different things. Keep up the good work!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

mycobraracr said:


> How fun! I love teaching different things. Keep up the good work!


Me too! It's a nice break from the routine. Thanks!


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

How long did it take you to teach him?


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

how about retreiving a beer from the frig? just kidding, nice that you are trying new things. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

That would be a cool trick




[email protected] said:


> how about retreiving a beer from the frig?


----------

